
JSONx - scott31
https://www.jsonx.org/
======
verdverm
Are comments supported?

I'm using [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) for data / config
schemas. Dhall is another good choice that is more mature

~~~
stephenr
I wish [https://sdlang.org/](https://sdlang.org/) had more widespread use. IMO
it’s the perfect mix of native types, terse syntax, and no surprises like
functions in config, or significant white space, etc.

~~~
verdverm
Cue is nice because it unifies your files and tells you of they are valid, in
the sense that they make sense and do not conflict. The ability to add
constraints is huge

